# Keeping pulled pork moist in a roaster



## cjdoble (May 13, 2014)

I am planning on smoking around 150 # of pork for an open house.  After smoking batches of meat I am freezing it until I am ready to reheat.  My concern is that when reheating it in a roaster it will dry out.  I am thinking about taking the bones and making a stock and putting the stock in with the pork while in the roaster to keep it moist

Has anyone tried this?

I have also read about using apple juice.

I would appreciate any advise.

Thanks,


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 13, 2014)

CjDoble said:


> I am planning on smoking around 150 # of pork for an open house.  After smoking batches of meat I am freezing it until I am ready to reheat.  My concern is that when reheating it in a roaster it will dry out.  I am thinking about taking the bones and making a stock and putting the stock in with the pork while in the roaster to keep it moist
> 
> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> ...


Cj, would need some more details as to what equipment you have available to you.  Will the meat be reheated and served in the same place ?   Is an oven available ?   As much detail as you could provide would be very helpful.


----------



## pineywoods (May 13, 2014)

You can save the juice from the cook either with a foil pan under it or if foiling the juice out of the foil. Defat it and add it back.

You can add the apple juice

You can add a finishing sauce


----------



## bluefrog (May 15, 2014)

I always have a pan under my butts to catch the drippings. I sart it with some water in the pan so that the drippings don't burn.  I put the drippings in the frig and when the fat rises to the top and solidifies I remove the fat.  Then I can add the juice back as needed.  I generally put the butts in the pan with the drippings and maybe some apple juice and cover the pan with foil while bringing the temp from 165 to 200. This captures a lot of the juice from the pork.


----------

